# Heresy Awards, 2011 2nd Quarter.



## Viscount Vash

*Awards* ​ 







This is the award round-up for the Second Quarter of 2011, it allows us to recognise some of the outstanding members and contributions we have had. If you are given one of the 26 awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Online's Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.


Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each quarter, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition. Others like Mark of Nurgle and Dark Disciple are given as and when.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them. 























*Wreath of Champions*
This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._

DarkTower, MadCowCrazy, Amaroro, Viscount Vash.



*Crest of the Terraforma*
For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

 The Terraformer. 


*Favour of the Warmaster*
For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online.










_The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time._Awarded by Jezlad only.

*Serpion5, Cypher871.*

*Guilliman's Seal*
For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._


Oddjob



*Fulgrim's Favour*
Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._

ThatOtherGuy



*The Mark of the Hydra*
Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to the game and upcoming releases._

*tu_shan82*, Imm0rtal Reaper



*Baton of the Grand Marshal*
For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge.










_This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge._



*
Mark of Tzeentch*
For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._


_*Bonding Knife*_
Awarded to those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._

*darkreever*, *ThatOtherGuy*,* Boc, DeathKlokk, midnightkid333, The Son of Horus, gen.ahab, Bubblematrix, spanner94ezekiel, imm0rtal reaper,SGMAlice, humakt, GrimzagGorwazza, Tim/Steve.* 


*Order of the Artificer*
Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures.










_This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects._

ChankTheLank, Keecai .


*Mark of Slaanesh*
Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._



*Order of the Astropath*
Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._ 



*Insignia of the Artisan*
Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

*BobPanda*


_*Tithe of the Faithful*_
Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online.










_Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects earn this mark of the gratitudel._

*ThatOtherGuy, Serpion5, newt_e, shaantitus, OIIIIIIO, Viscount Vash.*



*Lexicanum's Crest*
For Outstanding Literary Achievement.










Showing exceptional affinity for the written word within your works of original fiction will earn you this accolade.

*Bane_of_Kings, Ckcrawford, Akatsuki13, Lord of the Night, Shogun_Nate, Dirge_Eterna, ThatOtherGuy, Svartmetal, Adrian, Serpion5.*


*Mark of the Remembrancer*

Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence.










_Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award._

*Komanko, revan4559*



*Seal of the Librarian*
Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. 










_Those who's imagination and takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award._

*D-A-C, ckcrawford, Warlock in Training.*

*Medallion of the Chosen*
Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.










_Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._

Zodd, jfvz,njfed


_*Crest of the Wise*_
For exceptional quality posting on the boards.











_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._

blackspine, Phoebus.*Coke123, Tim/Steve*.

*Mark of Nurgle*
Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

*Cypher871, Khorne's Fist, Khorothis, Shogun_Nate, unxpekted22, Words_of_Truth, Steel Nathan, OldHat, Bubblematrix, mcmuffin, Calamari, Wusword77, C'Tan Chimera, TheReverend, yanlou, Bindi Baji, ItsPug, Lord Ramo, marxalvia, turel2, Captain Stillios, Giant Fossil Penguin, effigy22, Hudson, Desolatemm, Mossy Toes, koppo, LTP, Zaden.*



_*Kiss of the Harlequin*_
Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._

*Svartmetall*, wertypop, *KingOfCheese*, *Commissar Ploss.*


_*Sigil of the Scarab*_
Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.










_Those that fill the Sprue Database with a substantial quantity of usable submissions will gain this Award. _

*Cypher871, Tinkerbell, Viscount Vash, Zodd, Boc, Shandathe, Dicrel Seijin.* 

_*Mark of Khorne*_
Highest Referrers.










_Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers._



_*Laurels of Victory*_
Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament.










_First,Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory._

*Lord Waffles.*


_*Order of the Codicier*_
Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will receive the Order of the Codicier_.

El Mariachi.

_*Dark Disciple*_

Awarded each month for a month to those contribute many Threads or Posts to the boards.










_Hitting the magic mark of 500 Posts or 15 started Threads gains the Dark Disciple Award for the month in question._


*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.
Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.*​













​


----------



## Viscount Vash

I would just like to add my personal thanks to all of the Members and Staff who have worked hard to help Heresy Online be the great (but sometimes rather odd) community it is.

On a side note I know that I have probably missed some people when it comes to the Awards and apologize for that unreservedly.

I have got something that will help avoid this in the future stashed away and will explain it fully reasonably soon so keep an eye out. 


Thank you all for efforts and contributions to the boards.
*V.V*


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Congratulations to Everyone for winning something and making this place a better community!


----------



## bitsandkits

well done to all this quarters winners ! these awards are well deserved and are recognition of your contribution which keeps people coming back and new people visiting and joining up.


----------



## ItsPug

I'd like to thank all the people who were instrumental in me being able to attain such a prestigious award... but it was all ME!

All joking aside, well done to everyone who got an award.


----------



## Djinn24

Grats everyone.


----------



## Svartmetall

Thank you for my two new shinies, and congratulations to everyone else who got one too


----------



## komanko

ohhhhhh I got a shiny award well I did not expect it so I thank you. Really 

Edit: I suppose that I could have acted that way 



 but I am not a complete retard yet :crazy::crazy:

Edit 2: Congrats to all the others who got awards as well  Good job 

Edit 3: Svartmetall you have way to much awards XD


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Congrats to all!


----------



## Midge913

Congrats all!


----------



## Masked Jackal

Viscount Vash said:


> On a side note I know that I have probably missed some people when it comes to the Awards and apologize for that unreservedly.
> 
> I have got something that will help avoid this in the future stashed away and will explain it fully reasonably soon so keep an eye out.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for efforts and contributions to the boards.
> *V.V*


Yeah, I've got a Dark Disciple badge with my name on it! 

Anyways, nice job you guys, these are well deserved!


----------



## Judas Masias

Congrats to those of you that have been awarded your medals ware them with pride.:gimmefive::drinks:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Masked Jackal said:


> Yeah, I've got a Dark Disciple badge with my name on it!



Which month is that for? I had a look but could not find your name on the lists from January onwards.

Or are you talking about the ones that have not been done yet?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Viscount Vash said:


> Which month is that for? I had a look but could not find your name on the lists from January onwards.
> 
> Or are you talking about the ones that have not been done yet?


I'm talking June.  Got to 3rd before the end of the month, and am now 2nd. *Take that, KA!*


----------



## Shandathe

As that probably means you've done about a third of your posts in one month, don't you think that should be considered a suggestion that you're talking too much?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Shandathe said:


> As that probably means you've done about a third of your posts in one month, don't you think that should be considered a suggestion that you're talking too much?


Too much is never enough. =) Plus, some very kind people decided to get into arguments with me. Without that, I'd probably be more like at 400.

Also, Introduction threads should all be titled: Come Here! Pump up your post count!

Edit: Also, set it so you automatically subscribe to every thread you post to. Then you can know immediately when there's another post and get to respond to it.


----------



## Zodd

Congratulations to all recievers of an award and many thanks for ones i got


----------



## Shandathe

*eyes PM and new Award* ... ehehe... Why don't we pretend I didn't make that comment about talking too much?

*tries to wipe egg of face*


----------



## Masked Jackal

=D Thanks Vash!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Wow... last minute award...

_*looks outside*_

And I just saw a pig fly...


----------



## SGMAlice

Thank You 

I look forward to helping Heresy out more in the future.

Congratulations to all other who recieved a Medal

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO

Congrats to all the winners, well deserved:victory:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Thanks for the award folks, i totally did not see it coming. Congratulations to everyone else that got one too.


----------



## Boc

Congrats to all and thankya for the bling!


----------



## arumichic

Congrats to everyone!~
*grumbles about this being a day early* hahaha


----------



## Cypher871

Well done to everyone that got themselves an award...they are not presented lightly so if you earn one you really deserve it.

Well done! :yahoo:.


----------



## bitsandkits

I also think special recognition should go to Svart and Vash who are both in double figures with medals, extra well done guys.


----------



## D-A-C

bitsandkits said:


> I also think special recognition should go to Svart and Vash who are both in double figures with medals, extra well done guys.


This just shows that there is a clique that is forming within Heresy Online, and they are giving each other medals.

I haven't seen Jezlad post on a topic in ages (he probably has though).

So what I reckon has happened is that, his plan (which he has!) has required him to return to Terra, so he left several lesser beings in charge and they are now actively plotting a Heresy against him which begins with ... rigging the medal awards!!!

But wait ... I got an award ... well I guess I know which side I'm on. 

All hail Svart and Vash!!!!


----------



## Masked Jackal

D-A-C said:


> This just shows that there is a clique that is forming within Heresy Online, and they are giving each other medals.
> 
> I haven't seen Jezlad post on a topic in ages (he probably has though).
> 
> So what I reckon has happened is that, his plan (which he has!) has required him to return to Terra, so he left several lesser beings in charge and they are now actively plotting a Heresy against him which begins with ... rigging the medal awards!!!
> 
> But wait ... I got an award ... well I guess I know which side I'm on.
> 
> All hail Svart and Vash!!!!


*Impatiently waits for his chance to openly declare his heresy at the earliest point possible*


----------



## Boc

My loyalty is most certainly up for sale...


----------



## Dawnstar

Congrats to everyone who got a medal!

*stares at shiny medals*


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yep. i like medals. :spiteful:

CP


----------



## coke123

Thanks for my medal, and congrats to all other recipients. I shall treasure my first piece of shiny forever.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Congratulations to everyone in this round of awards.


----------



## Svartmetall

Boc said:


> My loyalty is most certainly up for sale...


He's not kidding - I checked:


----------



## Doelago

Svartmetall said:


> He's not kidding - I checked:


Damnation! I was to slow.


----------



## Serpion5

My thanks to the staff who deigned to notice me, and my congratulations to all my fellow specks of numerical data who also warranted the attention of these internet demigods. :shok: 


Cool stuff! :yahoo:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Thank you officially for my new shiny (technically two, since I got the Dark Disciple again). And congratulations to the others that have won awards.


----------



## Maidel

The list of new dark disciples is blank at the end of the first post, is that intentional?


----------



## Svartmetall

Maidel said:


> The list of new dark disciples is blank at the end of the first post, is that intentional?


There's a reason they're not called *Clearly Legible Disciples*...


----------

